# Just how bad was your very first attempt?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im proud of this, taste-wise spot on. However the intended 'art' was an epic fail.

Im upgrading the steam-wand to a Rancilio next week, needed!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Not as bad as my first attempt at a pour on my Classic - thankfully there aren't any pictures







I'm thinking about the rancillio wand mod at some point too.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Milk looks pretty good!.... Almost ended up with the dreaded "cockaccino"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well My Classic is now proudly sporting a Rancilio steam-wand, hopefully I can get to grips with it and post up some better photos


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok , so this is 'take 2' first attempt with the Rancilio wand. I have trouble getting a vortex/swirl after the inital stretch, so it was a bit 'foamy'.

So ive gone from almost a cockaccino to something resembling a lizard


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Keep at it. I've been practising making microfoam for almost 2 years now and still struggle. For creating the vortex I move the wand to the edge of the pitcher and tilt it away from the wand. This usually gets it going. If you haven't got enough steam power try a little less milk. Also if you use a thermometer stop introducing air after you hit 30c or earlier. The milk should increase in volume but still pretty much resemble milk but a bit thicker.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That is not bad my friend. My latte art is always a bit hit and miss but you seem to be on the right track already.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MH - Thanks for the advice, Ill give it another go this afternoon!

Sandy - you are too kind!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Just did this, Its not my very first but my first that I thought looked ok.

It's a bit small and the milk still had a few large bubbles but it tasted good.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

pendragoncs said:


> ... it tasted good.


That's all that matters really

Art or no art - the underlying drink is what should be enjoyed


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's all that matters really
> 
> Art or no art - the underlying drink is what should be enjoyed


True to a certain extent but we all eat and drink with our eyes before we tuck in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Success! Dunno if luck or judgement but I got the milk almost right & the pour 'just happened' .

Thanks for all the advice so far, ill get good at this one day ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 560


one from yesterday


----------

